# Hello from Ohio!



## motherhenshow

Hello everyone, I am planning a large (for me) garden and chickens in Ohio. My husband and I have 4 homeschooled sons that will be helping. I am so glad to be among like-minded friends! Hope you all have a great Monday!


----------



## flowergurl

Welcome Motherhenshow! We're delighted to have you join us. 
I look forward to getting to know you. If you have any questions, just ask!


----------



## arnie

whats round in frount and back yet hi in the middle " Ohio " Welcome!!! from the hills in Virginia where it up n down with twisty roads .


----------



## A-K-A

Welcome to the homestead


----------



## CountryMom22

Welcome, you've landed in a great place. Look forward to your posts. Sue


----------



## motherhenshow

Thanks, everybody! Glad to be here!


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Welcome. I am also in Ohio.


----------



## cc-rider

What part of Ohio, Motherhenshow?


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Lots of Ohio here. Been known to have a few get together's in years past....


----------



## sniper69

Welcome to HT.


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

Would love to be part of an Ohio get together.


----------



## cc-rider

Me, too! Who wants to host the next one?


----------



## motherhenshow

I am in Galena, north of Westerville and Columbus. A get together sounds fun!


----------



## HandyDandyAcres

We are about 20 minutes north and a smidge west of Dayton.


----------



## jersey girl

I am outside of Lima. Not far from either motherhenshow or HandyDandyAcres


----------



## LT2108

Welcome to HT, from NE Ohio


----------



## motherhenshow

So glad to see so many close friends! I would love a meet up!


----------



## cc-rider

Suggestions on where to meet? And what month? Why don't we brainstorm a location? What is a nice place near you? Or is YOUR home large enough for an outdoor potluck, etc.? I spend most of my time near Findlay, (in town...sigh), but on most weekends, I'm not too awfully far from the Amish areas around Walnut Creek, etc. Could meet at a restaurant, but I'd rather meet at a home where we can sit and chat and eat to our hearts content. So my contribution to the list would be:
1. Van Buren State Park (and campgrounds)
2. Findlay City Park
3. Der Dutchman (or similar) Restaurant in the Amish area.


----------



## sniper69

motherhenshow said:


> I am in Galena, north of Westerville and Columbus. A get together sounds fun!





HandyDandyAcres said:


> We are about 20 minutes north and a smidge west of Dayton.





jersey girl said:


> I am outside of Lima. Not far from either motherhenshow or HandyDandyAcres


I live close to Dayton as well (I can be inside the Dayton city limits within 10 minutes  ).


----------



## motherhenshow

I will talk to my hubby about possibly hosting at my house if that sounds good to anyone...he dislikes when I volunteer him for projects (which never happens, of course :angel it may be a month or so until we could host, we have a lot of work to do first!


----------



## cc-rider

What town are you closest to, Motherhen? Having a commitment like this is the best way to get things done! When my SIL and daughter were coming to stay with me last year (and had never been to my home in 16 years!), I got all new drapes, bath towels & rugs, cleaned the house top to bottom, and washed all the windows in and out. Also got the garage cleaned out. Took a week off of work to do it all. 

And then they cancelled at the last minute! GRRRR. 

But I had a clean house to show for it!


----------



## motherhenshow

cc-rider said:


> What town are you closest to, Motherhen? Having a commitment like this is the best way to get things done! When my SIL and daughter were coming to stay with me last year (and had never been to my home in 16 years!), I got all new drapes, bath towels & rugs, cleaned the house top to bottom, and washed all the windows in and out. Also got the garage cleaned out. Took a week off of work to do it all.
> 
> And then they cancelled at the last minute! GRRRR.
> 
> But I had a clean house to show for it!


Hi cc, I do better with deadlines also  It is too bad that they cancelled, that must have been so disappointing! I am in between Columbus and Delaware. Westerville is about 10 minutes south of us.


----------



## motherhenshow

The house isn't huge but the kitchen is large and we have a big yard. We have a bonfire. There is a basketball hoop and a climbing tree for the little ones, and we have a pond a little ways off, with a gazebo, for the bigger kids. There is also about 50 yards of a double row of pine trees, named Pine Alley. It is a peaceful, beautiful place. Hopefully I can convince my husband to have it here, if people like that idea.


----------



## cc-rider

I like that idea.


----------



## timfromohio

Consider a group meeting up at Lehmans in NEOhio Amish country. When my family and I lived up there we went to a meet-up through Homesteading at Lehmans. The store is very supportive of such events and is a great place for folks on this forum to visit.

PS - still timfromohio, now SWOhio - moved to the opposite side of the state!


----------

